# usted



## majestic

*C*iao a tutti!
*S*to imparando lo spagnolo e sono un principiante per cui preferisco scrivere in italiano 

*H*o sentito in una novela colombiana che in un dialogo tra due persone, in questo caso due fidanzati, si parlavano dandosi del "lei" (_usted_), con toni però piuttosto intimi, come si dessero del "tu", coniugando nelle frasi anche il verbo alla terza persona*.*

*M*a non dovrebbe essere invece usata come in italiano per _dare del "lei"_, quindi per tutt'altro genere di rapporti?


----------



## pernileta

Nella maggiorparte del Sud America(non posso dirti con certezza se dappertutto, sicuramente Argentina e Colombia) si usa l'_usted_ come se fosse il _tu_, e si, diciamo che a noi, che non siamo abituati, ci sembra strano.


----------



## Cecilio

Nei paesi latinoamericani si usano diverse forme per dire la seconda persona singolare. La forma più estesa è "tú", come in Spagna, ma in alcune aree (per esempiol'Argentina) si usa il "vos". Non sono sicuro se in qualche area di Lationamerica si usa esclusivamente la forma "usted", ma questo suona davvero strano. Questa forma si usa come in italiano "Lei".

Un'altra cosa è nel plurale. In Latinoameria e alcune regioni di Spagna (Canarias e alcuni luoghi di Andalucía) non si usa "vosotros", e quindi l'unica forma che viene usata è "ustedes".


----------



## ludovic111

En Colombia alternan las formas _usted, tú y vos._
Es muy común que entre amigos, novios, esposos, hermanos, etc., se use _usted_.  Sin embargo, ese uso no equivale exactamente a _tú_.  Denota cierto respeto y distancia, como en el _usted_ español.
Por tanto, lo raro no es el _usted_, sino la forma como muchos colombianos se tratan entre sí.


----------



## 0scar

Era normal hace 100 años tratarse de Ud. aun entre novios, amigos y entre padres e hijos.
Es probable que esta costumbre se mantenga en algunos paises especialmente en el ámbito rural.


----------



## Black Horse

In Messico anche le fidanzati si parlavano dandosi del "lei" 50 anni fa. Oggigiorno no si usa più. Dall'altra parte, "vos" e "vosotros" non si usano mai.


----------



## Schenker

En Colombia todos se tratan de "usted". Me parece que es el único país en que pasa esto (no lo digo como algo malo, todo lo contrario, los colombianos son los que mejor hablan el español).

En Argentina dicen "vos" en vez de "tu". "Tu" es el que se usa en el resto de los paises mayormente.

Saludos.


----------



## pernileta

Por los que dicen que nos es muy habitual, sera casualidad, pero tengo un amiga argentina y un amigo colombiano, que se dirigen a mi con vos/usted, y desde luego no es para poner distancia. Pero, repito, igual es simple casualidad!
ciao


----------



## majestic

Mille grazie a tutti!
Pensandoci bene anche in Italia si usava dare del "voi" tanti anni fa, anche tra marito e moglie (stando a quanto mi racconta mia madre parlando di suo nonno e sua nonna).

Max.


----------



## pernileta

Anche mio padre da del voi ai miei nonni, però io non potrei mai parlare con i miei amici dandole del lei, ma è questione di cultura. Qui in Spagna per esempio ai professori si dal del tu o si chiamano per nome, cosa impensabile in Italia( infatti per me è difficile abituarmi!!!).


----------



## Mañolandia

pernileta said:


> Anche mio padre da del voi ai miei nonni, però io non potrei mai parlare con i miei amici dandole del lei, ma è questione di cultura. Qui in Spagna per esempio ai professori si dal del tu o si chiamano per nome, cosa impensabile in Italia( infatti per me è difficile abituarmi!!!).


Solo en España y desde no hace más de quince o veinte años. Pero no para el resto de hispanohablantes. Además el usted, es una persona común a todos los hablantes de Méjico a Argentina


----------



## fabiog_1981

Ho conosciuto diversi colombiani:
mi hanno detto che questo dipende dalla zona da cui provengono.
Una colombiana una volta mi ha detto che da lei si dava dell'usted a tutti.
Altri invece usavano sia tù che vos a seconda della loro zona di provenienza.


----------



## Quovadis

En Guatemala también se usa "vos," pero solamente entre amigos, hermanos o esposos, por ejemplo; pero hoy día "tú" es más común. "Usted" todavía se usa quando habla a una persona no muy conocido, o un estudiante a su profesor, etc. Muchos padres de familia usa "usted" quando hablan a sus hijos peqeuños por la idea de educarlos bien.

Gracias por esta oprtunidad

Quovadis


----------



## MarX

pernileta said:


> Nella maggiorparte del Sud America(non posso dirti con certezza se dappertutto, sicuramente Argentina e Colombia) si usa l'_usted_ come se fosse il _tu_, e si, diciamo che a noi, che non siamo abituati, ci sembra strano.


No en la mayor parte de Sudamérica, y sobre todo no en Argentina!



ludovic111 said:


> En Colombia alternan las formas _usted, tú y vos._
> Es muy común que entre amigos, novios, esposos, hermanos, etc., se use _usted_.  Sin embargo, ese uso no equivale exactamente a _tú_.  Denota cierto respeto y distancia, como en el _usted_ español.
> Por tanto, lo raro no es el _usted_, sino la forma como muchos colombianos se tratan entre sí.


Tiene razón.



Schenker said:


> En Colombia todos se tratan de "usted". Me parece que es el único país en que pasa esto (no lo digo como algo malo, todo lo contrario, los colombianos son los que mejor hablan el español).
> 
> En Argentina dicen "vos" en vez de "tu". "Tu" es el que se usa en el resto de los paises mayormente.
> 
> Saludos.


No todos en Colombia se tratan de "usted".
Es una fuerte generalización decirlo.



fabiog_1981 said:


> Ho conosciuto diversi colombiani:
> mi hanno detto che questo dipende dalla zona da cui provengono.
> Una colombiana una volta mi ha detto che da lei si dava dell'usted a tutti.
> Altri invece usavano sia tù che vos a seconda della loro zona di provenienza.


Tiene también razón.


Podéis conseguir más información sobre el uso de los pronombres en Colombia acá y acá.


Saludos,



MarX


----------



## Silvia10975

> Nota della moderazione:
> La discussione su Méjico o México continua qui.


----------



## Sabrine07

Black Horse said:


> In Messico anche i fidanzati si parlavano dandosi del "lei" 50 anni fa. Oggigiorno non si usa più. D'altra parte, "vos" e "vosotros" non si usano mai.


 


pernileta said:


> Por los que dicen que nos es muy habitual, será casualidad, pero tengo un amiga argentina y un amigo colombiano, que se dirigen a mi con vos/usted, y desde luego no es para poner distancia. Pero, repito, igual es simple casualidad!
> ciao


Sì, ma il _vos_ argentino corrisponde semplicemente al _tú_ spagnolo.


----------



## reys

Cabe señalar que también en México, hay muchas regiones, sobre todo del norte, en donde todavía es muy común dirigirse a los padres o abuelos con el "usted" (que es un "tú" pero con mucho cariño y respeto).

Y efectivamente, en Argentina no se usa, como ya lo dijo MarX.

Saludos!


----------



## carleia

¡Hola a todos! Encontré en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas en línea los diferentes usos de vos, tú y usted en los diferentes países de America del Sur. En el link, hay muchos hipervínculos sobre este tema. 
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=vos
Espero que esta información arroje luz a nuestras dudas.
¡Saludos desde Argentina!

Carla


----------

